# Best Freeride Boots?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Go back to the shop, ask to be fitted for some boots that would be good for free riding (probably around mid to stiff), Try on as many as they have, then get the ones that are the most comfortable for you and your feet.

Don't worry about brands and brand stigma. Gets what is best for your feet.


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

*Well...*

I tried on Burtons, K2s, and Nikes. I liked the Nike Kaiju's the best but $350 seems kind of ridiculous to me. I found the Nike DK's online for $240 which is do-able, but I'm not sure how much they are geared toward freeriding. I live in NJ. In both the shops I was in it seemed like all they cared about was selling me the most expensive thing possible. That's why I came here. I wanted to get some unbiased opinions.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

The Kaiju is on the softer side of the Nike boot line. After about 45 days on them, they are extremely soft and not really ideal for hard charging any more.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I went to store and made a list of stiff boots that i wanted to try, heres my list:

Ride-RFL, Insano Focus
K2-Thraxis, T1
Salomon-F22, Malamute
Burton-Driver, Imperial
Nitro-Select TLS
32-Prime

I ended up with the Ride RFL's they aren't the stiffest; the malamutes and the Thraxis were the stiffest, but they were the most comfortable, lightest and had no heel lift. really happy so far with them.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

You can look at thirtytwo tm2 boot. IT's a nice stiff one.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If you're riding groomers 99% of the time just look for the boot that fits best and is most comfortable. How are you riding those groomers, hard charging or just cruising with friends?


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

*Riding Groomers*

I am hard charging those groomers no doubt. No "cruising" for me. That's why I want something stiff and responsive. I went to another shop on Friday that had some stuff on sale. I ended up getting a pair of Salomon F22 boots for $90 bucks on sale. They are new (not used) but I think they are like 8 years old. They fit the best of everything I tried on. I didn't realize at the time how old they were but nothing I can do about it now.

I wanted to get new boots because I got new bindings (Forum The Republic) and with my old boots they killed my back foot. The guy at the shop said its probably because I was using old boots with not much padding left. So that's why I got these new boots. Anyway I tried them out on Saturday and I am still getting pain in my back foot where the binding strap digs in to my foot. I thought the problem was the boots but now I don't know what to do. Should I give it one more try or exchange the bindings for a different pair? The guy at the shop said he never heard of anyone having trouble with the bindings. I don't get it...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My top freeride picks would be:

Vans Cirro
ThrityTwo Prime
Deeluxe Spark


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

try riding your bindings a little more loose, so that they are just snug instead of cranking down on them. might help the pain


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

*Riley,*

I tried to do that on Saturday and it only helped the pain a little bit. I'm just trying to figure out what the problem is. Is it the boots or the bindings? Is it because I am using an older model of boots with a new model of bindings?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's probably the 8 year old boots. If you want to enjoy snowboarding, buck up and buy new equipment.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

love my Burton Driver X...super stiff and supportive when you want.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you overcrank your bindings, your feet will hurt. You could have $5,000 boots made from fluffy clouds and they would still hurt.

Bindings don't need to be as tight as you think - especially if your boots fit.

I used to do it too. But that was when I had crappy boots - and my feet always hurt because of it.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Riley212 said:


> I went to store and made a list of stiff boots that i wanted to try, heres my list:
> 
> Ride-RFL, Insano Focus
> K2-Thraxis, T1
> ...


^^^ What he said :thumbsup: For my skinny ankles - I like Nitro Select myself (I have tried 32 Prime, Burton Driver and even owned Salomon F22 and Malamute... but Nitro fit me personally the best).


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hands down Saloman F22's


----------



## sigmadirk69 (Oct 13, 2012)

PalmerRider said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I haven't gotten new boots or bindings in a while. I freeride 99% of the time on groomers. I just picked up some new Forum The Republic bindings. I am looking to upgrade my boots as well. I have tried on a few but was wondering what the consensus was as to the top freeride boots. I am hearing conflicting opinions on whats out there right now so I wanted to get some input here before making a decision. I am looking to keep it under $300 if at all possible.
> 
> ...


I love the 32 Lashed 2012-2013. Super light, nice and stiff. They usually 
run around 209.00 but I bought mine on amazon for 183.00. You can get last years for much cheaper and just as good.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

sigmadirk69 said:


> I love the 32 Lashed 2012-2013. Super light, nice and stiff. They usually
> run around 209.00 but I bought mine on amazon for 183.00. You can get last years for much cheaper and just as good.


I've tried on a 32 Lashed and they are in no way a stiff boot, probably one of the softest boots I've ever tried on (I prefer stiffer boots in general)... I personally would not recommend those boots for hard charging freeriding. If you have to go 32 (I don't like that brand myself), go with the Prime over the Lashed (there is a reason previous year's Lashed boots always show up on the internet and in clearance bins for super cheap).


----------

